# need a good Western BBQ sauce recipe !



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

we are grilling pork but then cooking it in pressure cooker. Im looking for a tomato based BBQ sauce, have hickory liquid smoke about 1/4 cup of JD Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce and pretty much any spice you can throw out there . Im not thrilled with anything with a vinegar taste. Any ideas?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sweet Baby Rays, the rest you can throw away. Since you have grilled it and then dumped it in a pressure cooker, most anything should do since you've already ruined it.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

havent pressure cooked it yet, getting ready to put on rotessire with dry rub.. what do you mean since I already ruined it? and I want to make my own bbq sauce not ruin it with store bought.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

think Ill try this one
http://www.instructables.com/id/bbq-sauce-recipe/


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Referring to method of cooking it if I understood you. You said grill then pressure cooking it. I have made my own BB'Q sauce many times and found the one store bought[Sweet Baby Rays] I use now is so close to what I made, it ain't worth the time or expense to make my own. Just keepin things simple. I don't want one swimming in vinegar either. I suppose what I don't understand is the pressure cooker part. And yes, I understand how they work. Just not in tandem with grilling. Explain if you will. Always like to learn a new trick.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay so we did a dry rub and rotisserie on charcoal grill for 1.5 hours that gave it a nice crust with charcoal flavor ... then I made bbq sauce http://www.instructables.com/id/bbq-sauce-recipe/. I increased everything by about 1/4 to make 2 cups
which took me all of 10 minutes. I added my JD in it and doubled the hot sauce. 1 cup of sauce and one cup of water went into the pressure cooker. A pressure cooker will cook anything that normally takes 4-6 hours in less then 1 hour and keeps it from drying out, I did the combo of grill and pressure cooker because I wanted the crust from the dry rub with charcoal flavor . I use it often for Indian food because Indian food is so time consuming to make, best invention ever.
put on rolls with extra sauce. It got devoured. was awesome


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

you mean western NC?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

actually western as in Texas, Kentucky Tennessee, Colorado etc,


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

they make REAL BBQ out there? I thought God only blessed NC with that?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

jk surfmom


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

WNCRick said:


> they make REAL BBQ out there? I thought God only blessed NC with that?


lol NC seems to have western with vinegar base and eastern with vinegar base


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Come on Rick, admit it. You know that if vinegar was ever outlawed in NC, the whole state would starve to death.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Come on Rick, admit it. You know that if vinegar was ever outlawed in NC, the whole state would starve to death.


I think you meant that if vinegar was ever outlawed there would never be any decent BBQ again.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep Darin. That's what I meant. If vinegar was outlawed in Noth Cakolacky, then yall could come up har to da mounteens and get some world famous Southwest Va. sugar cured hams dat ain't all pepper, salt and vinegar that's been smoked with creosote and the bestest BBQ sauce what you is ever done et.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Yep Darin. That's what I meant. If vinegar was outlawed in Noth Cakolacky, then yall could come up har to da mounteens and get some world famous Southwest Va. sugar cured hams dat ain't all pepper, salt and vinegar that's been smoked with creosote and the bestest BBQ sauce what you is ever done et.


The bestest BBQ sauce is tomato and vinegar based. Not all vinegar. A strong vinegar based sauce just covers up the poor attempt at bbqing pig. 
Slow smoked over hardwood coals for hours and hours and hours is how you cook BBQ. 

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

If your meat is done right, it don't need no sauce! 

That said, I like Mustard based sauce when I use sauce.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, you left out molasses. And not the store bought kind. Only the ole timey homemade kind will do. If the molasses gets old, then you coat your country ham with it and cover with black pepper and some red to keep the skippers out. Now you got a real sugar cured ham, not some let's pretend store boughten kind. Always keep a couple of quarts just for that purpose.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WD,

I always thought I would like to cure a ham. What is the process? I heard from old timers it don't stay cold enough anymore to sugar cure hams without a fridge. 

Darin


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Wet curing a ham is no diff than the other curing threads we've talked about, just takes longer..........when your ready let me know i'll tell you what to get to do it safely.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

then we'll let WD tell you how to flavor it! Those ol timey molasses sound good, not had good molasses in 20 years.........


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Eastern, NC = vinegar based.......Western, NC = tomato based

Shelby, my hometown, best barbecue in the State at Alston Bridges and Red Bridges ( no relation )

Sauce Ingredients ( mild and sweet, good for a couple shoulders or about 20 folks) :

2 cups ketchup
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup water
1 cup lemon juice
2 tsp onion powder
1 stick butter ( no margarine)
3 tbs Worcestershire sauce
2 tbs Texas Pete

Red pepper....can be added to give it a kick. Start with 1/2-1 tsp and adjust to your taste as the ingredients cook.

Directions:

Put stick of butter in large pot with heat set on simmer. You want it to melt real slow to allow you time to mix the other ingredients without burning the butter,

Put ketchup and brown sugar in large mixing bowl and stir until smooth. Add and stir each of the remaining ingredients separately. Put on medium heat until the sauce begins to bubble, usually about 15 minutes or so, then on simmer( or whatever your lowest setting is) for an additional 20 minutes.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Have ridden down 18 many times to eat at bridges, good stuff


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

flathead said:


> Eastern, NC = vinegar based.......Western, NC = tomato based
> 
> Shelby, my hometown, best barbecue in the State at Alston Bridges and Red Bridges ( no relation )
> 
> ...


thanks! we are going to do a shoulder for this sunday, Id like to hear about some of the best ways to do it, crock pot grill dutch oven? If grilled would like some specific directions I have charcoal


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Personally, I never " grill " a shoulder or a boston butt over pure charcoal as you will either have to begin with too much charcoal or have to lift the lid too many times to add more, and you would have to add store bought wood chips as you go for the flavor. We cook shoulders for 45 min per lb on about 225, and butts about 20 min per lb.. We use a pit or a grill/smoker combo, loading 15-20# of charcoal in the fuel side so the meat actually cooks on indirect heat, then add oak/hickory( 2" x 12" cuts). Keeping the temp constant and cooking slow is the key. A shoulder or butt cooked without wood is just not the same as one cooked with wood. I have no experience with, nor do I know anyone, who cooks shoulders/butts with a gas grill.

If all I had was a grill I think I'd try roasting it in the oven at 225.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I only have a kettle charcoal grill but I may be able to borrow a grill/smoker from a friend


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

how large of a shoulder is it? I'm sure you know a shoulder = boston butt + picnic. If I had a shoulder i'd make a ham out the picnic and smoke the butt for Q, but that's just me. I put a heavy rub on BB's after a thin layer of mustard, then smoke using hickory/oak @ 225 till about 160 degrees IT, then foil and finish up to around 200 IT. Then I let it rest in a cooler wrapped in towels. By then the bone pulls out clean without even tugging and it'll pull like there's no tomorrow. I take the juices from the drip pans, remove the fat after cooling, then mix the drippings in with the pulled pork i'm planning on freezing, then vacuum seal. 

You can smoke meat in about anything, I'd bet good money I can make good Q in a trash can. Nothing fancy needed, just work with what you have, but get some smoke into that thing if you want Q!

If slicing a butt take it to around 160 IT
If pulling take it to about 190-200 IT 

Good luck, and if you need any tips just yell

Rick


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks Rick! I meant a BB, my sons friend has some charcoal/smoker combos plus he has hickory wood. Hes also a chef so I decided to buy the BB and hes gonna cook it 

If I was going to use my charcoal kettle grill I would do indirect heat how long would a BB about 5-7lbs take ?(fall off the bone)


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

5-7 lbs? Assuming you were running at 225-250, I'd guess 6-9 hours depending on what you wanted to do with it. That's just an estimate, I go by temps. They all stall at 160 or so for awhile, for how long depends on how much fat and connective tissue there is in that particular cut to break down. 

To keep it real simple for pulled Q(with no ways to guage temps)........when the bone pulls out clean, and easily, it's done.

If your gonna use that kettle at anytime for it, lemme know, there are ways to do that: Minion method, etc. 

I'll explain it when you need it..... Best of luck


Rick

One more thing, chefs are good at what chefs do........If the kid brings a smoker to your house weld the upper vent open  That's the #1 cause of ruined meat when smoking. Keep that smokestack open and adjust the temp with lower control. Smoke should just kiss the meat and move on, not form creosote around it......... That is the toughest thing to teach people........ and they still argue once their meat is ruined........can't understand why?


----------

